# hard to find drivers



## diroga

I am having great trouble find drivers for this laptop, TOSHIBA dynabook SS MX/395LS. This model is japanese only so i cannot access the drivers though the US website. I found the japanese site http://dynabook.com/pc/catalog/ss_c/060412mx/index_j.htm and http://dynabook.com/assistpc/download/. I cant read japanese and google translator did not work. besides that i have been search pcidatabase.com and havent gotten much help there.

I installed the trial version of Everest. I am missing the audio, modem, thumb scanner drivers. below is the Everest dump.



> [ Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0] ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description  	Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller [B-0]
> Device Description (Windows)  	Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
> Bus Type  	PCI
> Device ID  	8086-27D8
> Subsystem ID  	1179-0001
> Revision  	02
> Hardware ID  	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_02
> 
> [ Agere Si3054 ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description  	Agere Si3054
> Device Description (Windows)  	Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
> Device Type  	Modem
> Bus Type  	HDAUDIO
> Device ID  	11C1-3026
> Subsystem ID  	1179-0001
> Revision  	1007
> Hardware ID  	HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_3026&SUBSYS_11790001&REV_1007
> 
> [ Analog Devices AD1981HD ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description  	Analog Devices AD1981HD
> Device Description (Windows)  	Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
> Device Type  	Audio
> Bus Type  	HDAUDIO
> Device ID  	11D4-1981
> Subsystem ID  	1179-0311
> Revision  	1002
> Hardware ID  	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_11D4&DEV_1981&SUBSYS_11790311&REV_1002
> 
> [ Other devices / Biometric Coprocessor ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description  	Biometric Coprocessor
> Hardware ID  	USB\Vid_0483&Pid_2016&Rev_0001
> Location Information  	Biometric Coprocessor
> 
> 
> [ Biometric Coprocessor ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description  	Biometric Coprocessor
> Device ID  	0483-2016
> Device Class  	00 / 00
> Device Protocol  	00
> Supported USB Version  	1.00
> Current Speed  	Full (USB 1.1)



I reinstalled windows using the OEM CoA on the laptop no problem. I was able to get the LAN, wifi and video drivers installed. Im most concerned with getting the audio driver rather than anything else.

I have tried some audio drivers. I know the driver for audio should be a ADI soundMax like, http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/112543. It fails install saying 'device not found'. Some one in a chat room said that drivers for laptops can only be installed from the laptop manufacture like Toshiba/Dell and you cant just grab it off of the hardware manufacture's website. He said he had to 'hack' an nvidia driver to get it to install on his laptop. So do i need to do the same with the audio driver?

I really need some help on this one. maybe i lack the google foo


----------



## lawson_jl

Theses are my driver sites of choice hope one of them helps you. 
http://www.windrivers.com/
http://www.motherboard.cz/driver/
http://drivers.softpedia.com/
http://www.driverguide.com/
http://www.driversplanet.com/


----------



## diroga

where do i click to download the driver? http://www.driversplanet.com/device.php?id=74236&show_devs=a

can you even download drivers from here http://www.motherboard.cz/driver/


----------

